# Literature Map--- This is very cool



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2011)

Literature Map


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2011)

It is passing strange that I tried Mary Shelley in the search engine and got back that Tesla, Fuller, Feynman and Einstein were all in the closest 'matches' to the author of Frankenstein


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> It is passing strange that I tried Mary Shelley in the search engine and got back that Tesla, Fuller, Feynman and Einstein were all in the closest 'matches' to the author of Frankenstein


 Feynman would have tried it, if he had thought it was funny.


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 4, 2011)

I like it.  Yes, there are some matches that don't make sense, and some that are less obvious (Tom Clancy readers like Robert Jordan - yes, I'll agree.)


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 4, 2011)

Type in Sun Tzu... the answers are revealing.


----------



## granfire (Sep 4, 2011)

Rita Mae Brown....
Somewhere on the fringes were Frank Zappa and Elke Heidenreich.....

(type in Eoin Colfer! LOL)


----------



## cdunn (Sep 5, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> It is passing strange that I tried Mary Shelley in the search engine and got back that Tesla, Fuller, Feynman and Einstein were all in the closest 'matches' to the author of Frankenstein



It is odd that a 'science fiction' author should group close to actual science authors?  Also, Shelley's work includes a series of biographies of scientists and philosophers.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 5, 2011)

Also -- the map doesn't seem to be by similar content, but based on what people have said they like.  So, if a whole bunch of us were to tell it we like Julia Quinn (a best selling romance author), Douglas Adams, and Greg Bear...  they'd be matched up.  (And I tried to make as dissimilar a mix as I could...)


----------



## granfire (Sep 5, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Also -- the map doesn't seem to be by similar content, but based on what people have said they like.  So, if a whole bunch of us were to tell it we like Julia Quinn (a best selling romance author), Douglas Adams, and Greg Bear...  they'd be matched up.  (And I tried to make as dissimilar a mix as I could...)



Sooo, how many of  Mrs Quinn's works grace your bookshelf?















I found it funny that 'Eoin Colfer' and 'Eion Colfer' were not closer together on the map. :lol:


----------

